# نصيحة حول معاملة الابناء المتمردين - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (27 أغسطس 2016)

يجب اولا ان لا نصرخ بوجوه الابناء المتمردين وان لا نضربهم بايدينا مطلقا وان لا نشتمهم ونجعلهم موضع سخرية وضحك مطلقا لان مرارتهم ستزداد وستلازمهم طوال حياتهم حتى بعد ان يكبروا ويستقروا باسرهم الخاصة بهم
ويجب ان نعلمهم ونفهمهم ان الالم في الحياة المسيحية هو امر طبيعي وليس هم الوحيدون الذين يتالمون وليس الاولون ولا الاخرون وجعلهم يدركون ان الله يسمح بالالم لانضاج شيء فيهم بما يوءدي بالنهاية لمجده هو ولصالحهم هم وتعليمهم ان طاعتكم ايها الاباء والامهات عليهم واجب وواجب مقدس لان الوصية الثانية
من الوصايا العشرة لله لنا هي ( اكرم اباك وامك) وايقادهم لطاعتكم لا بالوعيد بل بالترغيب وحسن معاملتهم والحوار معهم حول سبب تمردهم والنقاش معهم لايجاد الحلول المناسبة التي تسير وفق وصايا الله وكلامه في الكتاب المقدس 
وان كان الابن هو المتمرد وماشي مع شلة اصدقاء منحرفين فارسلوه الى احد معارفكم في مدينة بعيدة لابعاده اولا عن هذه الشلة ولكي بعمل ثانيا فسيعمل اسبوعين او ثلاثة وسيجدها صعبة جدا عليه وصلوا لاجل ايمانه لالله فسيعود لبيتكم انسانا مختلفا وسيطيعكم وسيتخلى عن صداقة الشلة المنحرفين
ويجب ضرورة معاملتهم بكل حنان لانهم ايسوا ملككم بل انتم وكلاء عليهم استودعهم الله اياكم لتربوهم ولتعلموهم انهم خلقوا ليعبدوا الرب يسوع وبتاجروا بمواهبهم لمجد اسمه القدوس وغرس كل ما تقدم في عقولهم منذ صغرهم حتى ينشاوا نشاءة مسيحية تكون صخرة مقلاعهم ضد ابليس وجنوده الاشرار كما فعل النبي داود مع العملاق جليات
وارووا لهم قصة النبي بوسف في الكتاب المقدس وقصة النبي دانيال ايضا لاقناعهم ان ذلك اختتبار لايمانهم بالله وحثهم على التحمل وانتظار فرج الله وحله لمشاكلهم والثقة به والتمسك بمواعيده لهم


----------

